# Canadian Bank Account



## amaijijita (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi All. Can I open a Canadian bank account whilst I'm still in the UK? I thought it would be easier to provide my proof of funds in a Canadian bank account. If so, can anyone advise on the best bank/s. I will be moving to Hamilton / Mississauga area.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

amaijijita said:


> Hi All. Can I open a Canadian bank account whilst I'm still in the UK? I thought it would be easier to provide my proof of funds in a Canadian bank account. If so, can anyone advise on the best bank/s. I will be moving to Hamilton / Mississauga area.


It's highly unlikely that a bank would do that. You need to attend in person because of identification issues.


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 26, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> It's highly unlikely that a bank would do that. You need to attend in person because of identification issues.


Try Presidents Choice Financial. I don't know their rules for non-residents. I live in Canada and opened my bank account online, but had to mail and fax documentation to them. I could have visited one of their kiosks in person but didn't have time so mail was easier. 

I think ING Direct also does this.

Good luck!


----------

